# Chuck Adams hip quiver or similar



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get a * Chuck Adams Hip quiver *or a similar style hip quiver for huntinig[leather]? I use a walmart special now and its ok but a bit flimsey!! Thanks ------------------>


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

I saw a pic of one and it looks like a simple pattern so I'm going to try to make one!! I'll post pics when done.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

As a former trad guy, I have used a bunch of quivers. I've owned a variety of back quivers and bow quivers. I've owned some tube quivers and even learned how to make my own.

About a year ago I discovered the Safari Tuff Arrowmaster Side Quiver which can be found a Three Rivers Archery in the section for side quivers. Its a little pricey, but I absolutely love it. When I hunt bare bow, it is what I usually carry. It will hold plenty of arrows, is reasonably quiet, and very functional. You can wear it over your back like a back quiver, but draw the arrow from your hip without looking back. The fletch is covered from the rain. You can easily hang it on a limb. It contours to the back and is firm, but not so stiff its a pain. If you are doing a spot and stalk, you can easily slide it horizonal to the ground as you duck to go under limbs, etc.

When I use a climber, I use my bow quiver. Otherwise, this is what I use. I know its a personal thing, but its worth a look.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Interested to see your quiver build Cankinson. This is my first year to not use a bow mounted quiver and still have not found exactly what I am looking for in a back or hip quiver. I am currently using a $20 hip quiver from Acadamy, it is getting me by but not a fan of it.

I will look at the offering from 3 Rivers as well.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

I did see that quiver Mitchell. Looks like a nice one!! They also have a hip quiver I like but I'm on a budget right now. Jim me too, my current is a Allen hip from Wally world.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

catkinson said:


> I did see that quiver Mitchell. Looks like a nice one!! They also have a hip quiver I like but I'm on a budget right now. Jim me too, my current is a Allen hip from Wally world.


Mine is a Allen as well, probably have the same one.

Are the Chuck Adams quivers still available?


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Not to my knowledge Jim. I did a search and found some threads on Archery talk a while back but can't find a manufacturer.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I have never used a hip quiver. I've been told the fletch waves around a lot when you move. Most of my hunting is from a tree, but that would be a concern for me I think. Cannot say from experience though.


----------



## ebutler (Nov 26, 2008)

I made my own leather hip quiver last year and I used a hoyt six arrow gripper.Turned out pretty nice. I use my hip quiver for elk and a bow mounted quiver that I take off in the tree for deer.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Another option is the catquiver, and you have a lot of options there too...


----------



## ebutler (Nov 26, 2008)

I made my own leather hip quiver last year and I used a hoyt six arrow gripper.Turned out pretty nice. I use my hip quiver for elk and a bow mounted quiver that I take off in the tree for deer.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

I made one years ago with a piece of a clipboard and an older two piece Hoyt Bow quiver, however I also came up with this...






...I can also ues it bow mounted, extra bracket on bow when needed.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

mitchell said:


> I have never used a hip quiver. I've been told the fletch waves around a lot when you move. Most of my hunting is from a tree, but that would be a concern for me I think. Cannot say from experience though.


I thought of that as well and am concerned, my bright 5" feathers will look nice bouncing along behind me. I much prefer a bow mounted quiver when walking or stalking but don't care for it much on my current hunting setup.


----------



## triple H (Nov 29, 2008)

I know a guy who has the real deal (chuck adams hip quiver) and he will sell it. Call 303-421-2259 and ask for tom. This quiver is in perfect condition. This is a traditional archery shop in arvada colorado. His hours are 10am to 6pm M-T and to 7pm on friday and saturday. Tell him harold told you to call. Good luck.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Great, thanks triple h! Someone ought to call on that. I've got one coming and making one as well Thanks to ebutler!! Ill try to post pics when I'm done.


----------

